# Humping



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Was not sure how to title this. K is 17 months, had a normal heat cycle mid December. We went to our first V meet up on Sunday where there were 6 dogs total. There was one intact male that was trying to hump her and doing some other submissive behavior. Now, she is trying to hump me, and she is taking a plush toy and sucking on it like she is a a pup.

I'm not sure what to think, how to correct..seems there is a lot of confusing hormones going on..?.

Ideas of what is happening.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I am SO glad to hear it is normal. I was beginning to think Fergy was getting infatuated with his bed pillow. I try to discourage his attraction by distracting him with toys, chews, fetch, walks etc. but when I'm not looking he goes in had has his way with the poor thing. I can always tell what he has been up to, because it takes him about 30min, to recuperate, from what looks like must have been a happy ending. Fortunately he has limited his affection to his pillow, and never bothers Pearl, or we humans. :-[


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You should see how two intact females act, that are in heat at the same time.


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

I am dreading the day my V does this. Not so much because I think it's unnatural but the fact that I will need to explain to my 3 kids.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

vangtt said:


> I am dreading the day my V does this. Not so much because I think it's unnatural but the fact that I will need to explain to my 3 kids.


Just making good memories!


----------

